# My dog ate the nose off my stuffed bear..



## DeadBear4 (Feb 5, 2007)

Last night I came home from work to find out that my 1RD old lab had chewed the nose off my stuffed bear. Does any one know if this can be fixed and maybe recomend someone. I had it stuffed in Saskachewan by Link taxidermy and am not driving it back their. This was my first pope and young bear. I feel horrible that this has happend. Any advice short of stuffing the dog ( crossed my mind already ) would be greatly appreciated. I will up load the pic when I figure out how.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Call Jenkin's Taxidermy Studio. Bruce can fix it. He's been a professional taxidermist for over 30 years and mounts many trophy class animals from all over the world. He's located in Sherdian Mi.
Alot of members here have him do their work.
Tell him Tom sent you.

989-291-5124


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Repairing anything thats already been mounted is always tricky and there is always the chance that you could lose the mount completely. (The standard Taxidermist's disclaimer)

IF its just the nose itself that got eaten and not the surrounding skin ...this one is about a 3, on the 1 to 10 scale.

Fortunately there is a wide variety of reproduction Noses that are available. The industry makes these to replace the real nose skin because of the difficulty of skinning, and rebuilding to get a finished look from the real skin. Now we can just lop it off, bondo the repo on the form and "Bingo" perfect nose. While it wont be that easy to replace one on a finished mount, it still is very do-able provided you can find a Taxidermist that has the time and or desire to do it.

Mitch


----------



## DeadBear4 (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply and the info, I am taking the bear upto Parkeys Taxidermy In Indian River.


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

Time to get the dog stuffed?


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Or maybe try feeding the dog.


----------

